# Red Tail Shark Behavior



## Jolly Mon (Mar 6, 2006)

I've had a Red Tail Black Shark and a Bala Shark together in the same tank for about 18 months (I know - not the best mix). They are both about the same size (4 in) and have never bothered each other.

I recently moved them from a 10 gal to a 55 gal. Now the Red Tail has taken to "rubbing up against" the Bala - kind of like cuddling. Does anyone know if this is aggressive behavior, a display of affection or mating behavior?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

ummm, to answer your question, no, and FYI this is the wrong forum.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Mar 6, 2006)

Which forum should I be posting in? And no to aggression, affection or mating?

Bear with me, I am learning...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

oh sorry... no to the mating thing... and this is the saltwater forum. this should probably be in the freshwater forum...

I'm moving it to the correct area.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Mar 6, 2006)

My bad. I see now that there is a beginner forum for Salt & Fresh.


----------

